
Stop Over-Engineering - kirubakaran
http://www.ddj.com/architect/184414835
======
jawngee
Death by design pattern.

------
imsteve
But I _must_ use CSS and OOP and code that can deal with any character set! I
have a large programming ego to defend!

~~~
kirubakaran
Cofounders with better artistic abilities tweak the minute details of the
appearance of my webapps a million times until they get it "just right" -
without driving me insane in the process. I don't just want CSS to inflate my
ego... I _need_ it to keep me from going postal.

~~~
imsteve
But the question is: is it over-engineering?

